# Need advice concerning new build and samples



## Rodney Money (Aug 29, 2017)

So basically what started as some simple hardware upgrades has turned into a full out new computer build. What do I need to know about moving my samples, Kontakt, computer files, etc, from one computer to the next, or is there a better route such as turning the new computer into a slave?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 2, 2017)

Samples and Kontakt Player libraries are super easy. You just move the folders, then on the new computer, you need only re-activate the library licenses from the Add Library button in the browser tab. For non-Kontakt Player libraries it's even easier; just move the folders over.

Plugins are a different story. Most everything will need to be re-activated one by one, which is a pain, but there's sorta no getting around it.


----------



## John Judd (Sep 2, 2017)

Rodney, 

just a heads up: the latest version of Kontakt (5.6.8) is hell on earth for any libraries you purchased directly from NI. (And already have sitting on a hard drive, waiting to add. For example: The Giant, West Africa, etc). 

3rd party libraries purchased through other vendors will be fine.


----------

